# Canned Pumpkin



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

*I just wanted to share with everyone . I have been trying to find the canned pumpkin in my area because as some knew Baci had all sorts of constipation and Snowball was doing better with it . For the life of me all the stores were saying they only get it in around October.*
*Yesterday my mother went to our local Health Food Store and guess what they had it charged a lot more than Libby's but what ever.*
*So she mixed into his food last night about 5 PM when i got home i took him out around 7 PM and I'm so happy to say not 1 but 2 nice poops :chili::chili: *
*So if anyone else is looking for pumpkin try your HFS *
*PS*
* Thanks Marie for sharing about the pumpkin *


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How about baby food? Does pumpkin come in baby food would that work?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw some yesterday at a specialty dog food "health store" yesterday. The canned pumpkin I saw was marketed specifically for dogs. So you might try some specialty dog retailers in your area,too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

jpupart said:


> I saw some yesterday at a specialty dog food "health store" yesterday. The canned pumpkin I saw was marketed specifically for dogs. So you might try some specialty dog retailers in your area,too.


 

I've used Libby's in the past and it worked great but my groomer told me about Fruitables that's all natural pumpkin and cinnamom made for dogs. They picked some up for me at a farm supply store.

here's what I use now
Fruitables® Pet Food - Official Site


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I use the canned organic pumpkin from Whole Foods and Safeway has a brand as well. Since they are big cans I have a ice cube tray and fill it then I thaw them out when I need them. Be careful with the baby food it may have extra ingredients and these are pure pumpkin only some have added sugar so stay away from those. Max loves pumpkin.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo! I'm glad you finally found some!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I buy a case of WF Organic canned pumpkin in the fall every year, when they have it readily available.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you all i will definitely make sure i do get the cans in the Fall.When i went to WF they did not have any than locally here .I'm just glad that we found it Locally. I do not live near WF i go all the way down to 14 th St or 25 th 7 th and have everything delivered.


----------

